

Google said to launch ad-free subscription service 'YouTube Music Key' - anigbrowl
http://www.vancouversun.com/business/Google+launch+free+paid+YouTube+service+report/10131728/story.html

======
anigbrowl
Original story is here: [http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/08/18/exclusive-
this-is-yo...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/08/18/exclusive-this-is-
youtube-music-key-googles-upcoming-subscription-service-with-offline-support-
background-audio-no-ads-free-play-music-key/) ...but HN auto-kills submissions
linking to that site.

